# Warning: limit src-addr 2 for port 80



## ericmacmini (Mar 5, 2012)

I upgraded my server to FreeBSD r.9.0. 
After that, users complained about slow websites. I took me a long time to figure out that I had configured ipfw not correct. From the ipfw documentation page I copied the following line of code:


```
# Allow in standard www function because I have Apache server
$cmd 370 allow tcp from any to me 80 in via $pif setup limit src-addr 2
```

In my case, ipfw only allowed 2 connections with the same set of parameters as specified in the rule above. 

If you are using for instance JQuery scripts in your HTML code, you require more simultaneous connections to gain download speed. 

It would be my recommendation to increase the value in the documentation.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

ericmacmini said:
			
		

> If you are using for instance JQuery scripts in your HTML code, you require more simultaneous connections to gain download speed.


A regular browser will usually open 4 connections too. 



> It would be my recommendation to increase the value in the documentation.


It's an _example_ rule-set.


----------

